# Portable vacuum...



## Ames (Feb 23, 2011)

hey guys, I'm new here and wanted a couple of opinions...I like going out early in the morning and checking behind my guys and inevitably, find some (usually) minor issues that i need to deal with.

Currently, I am using a Shindawa (sp?) portable vac with a bag. Basically it's a reverse blower. Anyway, do you guys have any recommendations for maybe a bit heavier duty piece of equipment that I could still load and unload into the back of my truck solo?

Thanks for any input and I really like the site.

Ames


----------

